# XML parsen



## BlackIce (15. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,
hoffe ich bin in dieser Rubrik richtig. Brauche eure Hilfe 
Ich erkläre kurz das Vorhaben:
Das BZSt bietet über eine XML-RPC-Schnittstelle die Möglichkeit die Firmeneigene Umsatz Steuer ID mit einer Ausländischen Abzufragen. Dies geschieht über einen HTTP aufruf mit den beiden besagten Parametern. Zurück wird in XML ein ErrorCode geschickt der anzeigt ob die Ausl. ID noch gültig ist oder halt eben nicht. 
Das ganze soll Automatisiert, über eine DB, in Java laufen. Implemtiert ist soweit die Abfrage der DB, und das holen der erforderlichen Daten, sowie der HTTP Request....
Soweit so gut....
Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt einen XML Parser einzusetzen der mir dann von allen Kunden sagt O.k. oder halt eben USt.ID nicht O.k. ( Die Menge der Datensätze beläuft sich auf +-10.000)
Es soll nur etwas passieren wenn ein Kunde keine noch gültige UstID hat.
Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich nicht weiß was ich einsetzten soll. Nach einigem suchen stieß ich auf soviele verschiedene Möglichkeiten das ich nicht weiß welches für mich am besten ist. Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen?
-DOM vs. SAX ( Sax wie ich gelesen habe, Ereignis orientiert-> würde ja hier passen denn es soll ja nur dann was passieren wenn ein best. ErrorCode geschickt wird)
-JDOM?????
-XPATH???

Ich sehe vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr 

Gruß


----------



## BlackIce (15. Mrz 2010)

Nachtrag: Einfachheit setzte ich vor Effizienz, zumindesten vorerst  Will sagen umso einfac zu impl. umso besser


----------



## Noctarius (15. Mrz 2010)

Wenn du nur ein Tag brauchst, dann könnte ich dir den Linkin der Signatur empfehlen. Musst du größere Dinge komplett parsen solltest du dir JAXB ansehen und versuchen ein XML Schema für JAXB zu bekommen.


----------



## Murray (15. Mrz 2010)

Verwende doch gleich eine XML-RPC-Library( ws-xmlrpc - Apache XML-RPC), dann hast du dich mit der XML-Behandlung nicht auseinanderzusetzen, sondern arbeitest ähnlich wie mit RMI: es werden einfach "remove procedure calls" ausgeführt; das Protokoll dazwischen interessiert bestenfalls am Rande.


----------

